# Coyote Bounty Cheaters



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46320286&n...of-coyote-bounty-program-faces-felony-charges


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow.

I wonder how many other people are sweating a little bit after reading that story . . .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I always wondered about people gaming that one...

But anybody else scratching their heads as to what "tax advantage" these geniuses thought they were getting? Best I can think of is trying to be able to justify deductions for hunting gear?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Disclaimer - I am an auditor, not a tax specialist.

However, I too was scratching my head as to the tax advantage of this. With this amount of revenue the couple obtained through this, they would have to file a Form 1099-MISC, and pay self-employment taxes. Additionally, they could reduce their tax liability by the following deductions - vehicle expense and mileage ($0.535 per mile), home office expenses, supplies, health insurance premiums, cell phone and internet bills, travel expenses, etc. 

I would hardly believe their deductions would cancel out the tax liability. Some people just have a problem following the rules and try to screw the system.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

It's not the first time Jared has been in trouble with the wildlife law... he got caught shooting a trophy buck on the central unit with a south eastern tag several years ago


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Not the only ones doing this. Lot of Wyoming coyotes being turned in for Utah bounty too.
Not to mention that one guy from the Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife group who is milking the state for hundreds of thousands of dollars to do a wolf study. I think he's taken $300,000 twice now.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Does the state issue 1099's for the coyote bounty program?? Or is the individual on the honor system to report earnings to the IRS?? If a person is going to defraud the state in one particular area, does anyone really think they would be totally honest with the IRS in accurately reporting income and expenses on their taxes??

I dunno, but could be their issues with the DWR is only the beginning. If their was indeed fraud, I'm guessing a nice letter from the kindly folks at the IRS is also forthcoming......O-|-O


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Does the state issue 1099's for the coyote bounty program?? Or is the individual on the honor system to report earnings to the IRS?? If a person is going to defraud the state in one particular area, does anyone really think they would be totally honest with the IRS in accurately reporting income and expenses on their taxes??
> 
> I dunno, but could be their issues with the DWR is only the beginning. If their was indeed fraud, I'm guessing a nice letter from the kindly folks at the IRS is also forthcoming......O-|-O


The law is that any vendor paid over $600 gets one from the state. Officiating high school football that is the case too, issued by the school district. I am pretty sure they did each get a 1099.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Several months ago I was up in Idaho cruising around and I stopped to take a leak on a rural road about 20 miles from the Utah border. I see a dead critter 10 yards away so I wander over and it' a coyote carcass with the scalp, ears and bottom jaw missing. These just happen to be the parts that get turned in to the DWR for a bounty. So we Utahns paid for that Idaho coyote.

I think this happens a lot--I don't know anyone that's done it but every single Utah coyote hunter who is hunting out of state has thought about it and has been tempted.

I have a coyote head in my freezer from 2 years ago I killed out on the pony express road->IN UTAH. I'm just too dang lazy to turn it in. :grin:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Several months ago I was up in Idaho cruising around and I stopped to take a leak on a rural road about 20 miles from the Utah border. I see a dead critter 10 yards away so I wander over and it' a coyote carcass with the scalp, ears and bottom jaw missing. These just happen to be the parts that get turned in to the DWR for a bounty. So we Utahns paid for that Idaho coyote.
> 
> I think this happens a lot--I don't know anyone that's done it but every single Utah coyote hunter who is hunting out of state has thought about it and has been tempted.
> 
> I have a coyote head in my freezer from 2 years ago I killed out on the pony express road->IN UTAH. I'm just too dang lazy to turn it in. :grin:


Maybe just throw it in your truck next time yer headed to Idaho and attach it back on the carcass you saw. Seems like a fair trade.:mrgreen:


----------

